# Teaching horse to respect fences



## PaintHorseMares

Adding a strand or two of electric is the typical way to keep them off the fence.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaydee

Electric tape will usually stop them running into it but a determined horse will soon learn to jump it which I can vouch for from experience so you might have to raise it a few feet using taller stakes
We're sold this idea that all horses love the natural life out in the field 24/7 - but a horse that isn't used to doing that frequently doesn't appreciate the whole natural thing - biting bugs, hot sun, heavy rain etc etc regardless of how much grass there is out there he previously had a routine that he was clearly happy and relaxed with
If you don't stall your horses then he's just going to have to learn to tough it out but he's going to get very stressed about it until he does so might need a course of ulcer treatment


----------



## Yogiwick

The horse is used to being out..

I would suggest trying to figure out WHY he does this. There is a reason however obscure.

Agree with electric. The jumping I am more concerned about though I guess just make it "unjumpable AND untryable"


----------



## Saddlebag

My Shetland mare loved to escape, like a source of accomplishment for her. She never went far and never caused any damage. For some reason her smarts seemed to fail her when it came grain time and she had to be inside the fence to get hers.


----------



## Yogiwick

Ponies can be tough lol they have the size and brain and.. will... lol


----------

